# ISO Thanksgiving Bread Recipe



## abjcooking (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is my delima.  I am going to be going to a friends house for Thanksgiving.  I am bringing all of the food that doesn't have to go in the oven.  I am going to try and fix most of the food the night before.  I am looking for some bread recipes that can either be eaten at room temp or warmed right before eating and that would taste good with the Thanksgiving meal.  Plain bread, cranberry bread, maple walnut bread???????  I'm really stuck on this one, does anyone have ideas?


----------



## Constance (Nov 2, 2006)

Pumpkin bread would be perfect, and is it ever good! Here's my recipe (my Grandma Snarr's, actually).  Pardon the layout, but this is the way my recipe software does it. 

    Pumpkin Bread
    Connie’s

    3                    eggs                               
    1        cup       oil                                
    2        cups     Sugar                              
    3        teaspoon          Vanilla                            
    2        cups     canned pumpkin                     
    3        cups     flour sifted
    1        teaspoon          Salt                               
    1/4     teaspoon          soda                               
    1        teaspoon          baking soda                        
    3        teaspoon          Cinnamon                           
    1        cup       raisin                             
    1        cup       nuts (optional); chopped

  Soak raisins in hot water. Mix together first five ingredients. Mix together dry ingredients and add. Drain raisins and stir in with nuts. Bake at 350 degrees for one hour until done. 



  *Optional: Mix about 1/2 cup of powdered sugar with a few drops of vanilla and a little water to make a spoonable glaze. Pour over top of loaf while still warm.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2006)

_With all the appys, pasta, turkey, gravy, cranberrys, rich and heavy on Thanksgiving, I've found my family still likes their bread. So I either make cresent rolls or cloverleaf rolls. I do them ahead and just rewarm them before we sit down. I keep them in a lined basket covered with a napkin or plain tea towl..easy, feather light and I love any that are left with just turkey and butter as a quick snack I f your in a ruch, just get frozen bread dough rolls and go from there. They work great._

_kadesma_


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeast rolls. And if you don't totally object to buying them, Sister Schubert's brand are excellent. Otherwise "she" has a website with the recipes and they are EXCELLENT.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 3, 2006)

This is a TNT herb bread recipe. It is quite versatile. I use this recipe for a loaf of bread or for the dough to make rolls. With the bread, I make sandwiches, or use this bread as the base for stuffing. I suggest you make rolls for the Thanksgiving meal.

water- 1 cup
egg- 1
oil- 2 T.
lemon juice- 1 t.
salt- 1 1/2 t.
sugar- 2 T.
dry milk- 3 T.
bread flour- 3 1/2 cups
dried onion flakes- 1/4 cup
dried parsley flakes- 2 T.
dried oregano- 1 t.
active dry yeast- 2 t.

For the rolls, shape into 12 balls for large rolls, or shape into 18 for small rolls. Do not mess with the herbs ratio; onion, parsley and oregano. I have messed with it and it has not been as good as the recipe I listed. I usually use 2 1/2 cups whole wheat hard flour and 1 cup hard white flour. This recipe is delicious. It is heavenly briefly heated in the microwave just before the meal.


----------



## cjs (Nov 3, 2006)

Monkey Bread!!! It's on every holiday table and has been since the 60s -can be made ahead, wrapped in foil and heated at the last minute or not, it's good any old way!


* Exported from MasterCook *

MONKEY BREAD

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  2         8 oz. pkgs  Butterflake Rolls -- torn apart
     1/4            lb  butter
  1              clove  garlic -- minced
  2               tsps  fresh parsley -- minced
  1                tsp  chives -- minced
     1/2           tsp  dry basil
     1/2           tsp  dry oregano

8-9" bundt pan needed.
Preheat oven to 400°.
Melt butter & add herbs.
Butter bundt pan w/PLAIN butter.
Dip rolls in herb butter & arrange overlapped in pan.
Bake 20 min. or till golden brown.

ALTERNATIVE: Make 1 lb. bread dough; roll out to ~1/4" thickness.
Using a 1 1/2" -2" cutter, cut circles out of dough and proceed as above.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 3, 2006)

Or, just tear off walnut size pieces of bread dough and dip in butter, put in pan. *Let rise.* Then bake.


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 3, 2006)

All of those look really good.  Thank you.  I might have to bake a few now.  I'm already bringing 3 desserts, but the way I look at it, everyone will have plenty of leftovers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a link to a past thread on DC for making Monkey Bread.  In my favorite recipe, you make basic white bread dough, and form the dough into 2 inch balls.  Then roll the dough balls in butter, then sugar, and place in a suitable pan.  Let rise, and bake.  It's just another version as you will see from the link.

www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/need-a-monkey-bread-recipe-17198.html?highlight=Monkey+Bread

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 20, 2006)

Constance-
On your pumpkin bread, will unbleached ap flour work?  Also what is 1/4t. soda.  I would have assumed that you meant baking soda, but you have that listed already?


----------

